# anyone know where to get stargazer lily scent



## cwarren (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm looking for a good stargazer lilly scent any input would be appriciated !


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2010)

I saw the stargazer lily fo on both peakcandle.com and Brambleberry. I haven't used them but I've been thinking about trying it. I love the scent of stargazer lilies. 

This was such a dry summer that most of my lilies didn't bloom or just had dinky flowers. I either missed seeing the stargazers bloom or they didn't bloom at all.


----------



## cwarren (Oct 2, 2010)

I love the smell too - at my old house in Iowa I had tons of them by my deck ... Moved to Texas and havent seen a one  :cry:


----------



## cwarren (Oct 2, 2010)

BB you must buy 5lbs


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2010)

Holy crap! I didn't even notice.   

Sorry about that. I guess you'd have to go with peak by default. I've heard a lot of good things about peak. I haven't ordered from them...yet. I have a long wish list for this site but I've got so many FOs right now that I need to use them up first.

honor435 orders a lot from them. She might have used this fragrance. Maybe she'll pop by and give a review.

I think stargazer lilies don't do well in extremely hot temps. We had an unusually hot and dry summer and all of my lilies did poorly.


----------



## ilove2soap (Oct 2, 2010)

Save on Scents has a Stargazer Lily fo.  I have never tried it, but it got some really great reviews.


----------



## cwarren (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## honor435 (Oct 4, 2010)

I love peak! I do not like lillie smell though :cry: . I have only bought one from them i didnt like, so I would try it. They have a nice " sweet pea" , also you can get 10- 1ouncers for 20$, and you can order as many of each fo as you want. Does that make sense? like if you want 3 lillie or 6 black canyon. Some places that have samplers only let you order one of each fragrance, which I dont like. Pm me if you want about peaks fos, I have used a lot of them.


----------



## pamspride (Oct 6, 2010)

*Stargazer Lily*

Did you ever find what you were looking for.  I probably have over 32 ounces...either from Bramble Berry or Sweet Cakes...I would have to check and see.     Pam


----------



## DottieF. (Oct 6, 2010)

The Stargazer Lily from Bramble Berry is a fader for some people (including me).

Dottie


----------



## pamspride (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh, not sure where mine is from...but for me it did not fade..in fact, was too much Lilly...I don't like that much 'sweet'.....also, I don't know why it says I am new...I signed up as a member when this forum first started....years ago...I just don't 'post'...)


----------



## cwarren (Oct 7, 2010)

Pam I sent you a PM .. Did you find it?


----------



## cwarren (Oct 8, 2010)

pamspride said:
			
		

> Oh, not sure where mine is from...but for me it did not fade..in fact, was too much Lilly...I don't like that much 'sweet'.....also, I don't know why it says I am new...I signed up as a member when this forum first started....years ago...I just don't 'post'...)


I think it changes the more you post..


----------



## pamspride (Oct 8, 2010)

I am one of the aggravating people.  I read daily but never comment.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 17, 2010)

pamspride said:
			
		

> I am one of the aggravating people.  I read daily but never comment.



my teenager refers to this as the behavior of a CREEPER (on Facebook), lol!  I get called a creeper sometimes....haha


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2010)

yep, I hate creepers on facebook, I get rid of them ...  :shock: I even deleted my mom! stop spying on me, mom!


----------

